# Alaska



## Trout King

My wife gave me a green light to complete a bucket list item of mine this summer if I can get it planned. I have an aunt who lives in the village of Eek on the Eek River. This is a small remote village with no roads, but has a river right out the window. This river is not one of the famous rivers of the state, but does get good runs of salmon, but lacks the rainbows.

I am looking for suggestion of other "budget" trips. I have no problem "roughing it" a bit as I don't need 5 star lodging and meals. I am looking for suggestions on a decent location with good fishing where I can come back to camp and cook and wash up before doing it all over again.

Any suggestions or should I just go stay in Eek and see what that is all about? My aunt is currently talking to the villagers about the fishing and says they would be willing to take me out.

Thanks for any advice replies.


----------



## dhosera

Here's some reading info for you. Sounds like its a lesser known river with little pressure likely due to the absence of Rainbows. For a relatively decent price you could fly into one of the nearby rivers with Renfro's or Papa bear adventures. I've read good things about both services.

http://pbadventures.com/rivers/eek-river
http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php/7333-Eek-River
http://floatalaska.com/eek-river/


----------



## Trout King

Thank you for the info.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Trout King said:


> My wife gave me a green light to complete a bucket list item of mine this summer if I can get it planned. I have an aunt who lives in the village of Eek on the Eek River. This is a small remote village with no roads, but has a river right out the window. This river is not one of the famous rivers of the state, but does get good runs of salmon, but lacks the rainbows.
> 
> I am looking for suggestion of other "budget" trips. I have no problem "roughing it" a bit as I don't need 5 star lodging and meals. I am looking for suggestions on a decent location with good fishing where I can come back to camp and cook and wash up before doing it all over again.
> 
> Any suggestions or should I just go stay in Eek and see what that is all about? My aunt is currently talking to the villagers about the fishing and says they would be willing to take me out.
> 
> Thanks for any advice replies.


Contact Brushbuster with a PM, he is going to Alaska this summer and is doing a back country fishing/camping trip and he was looking for a companion. Plus, he could provide you with some good info as he lived in Alaska for quite some time. Good luck, I love Alaska and cant wait to get back up there!


----------



## stickman1978

Luck you. Enjoy your trip. Going to Homer for 2 weeks in July myself.


----------



## Rasputin

Might want to contact Paul Sibley, attorney in Muskegon, aka Oh-Yeah , former member of this site.


----------



## Trout King

Thanks for the replies guys. I have an idea for alternate plans if I decide to not go to Eek. It will be either fly into Anchorage and rough it, cheap motels, rental car and maybe couch crash at a friend's. If not that try to get a cabin in the Tongass NF and go from there.


----------



## Abel

Shoot me a PM, I'm up here, play a lot on the Kenai Peninsula and do a budget trip there, spend the month of Sept. Love it. Alaska is a BIG place, try and hit a little bit of it all.


----------



## JVoutdoors

TK, good luck. I spent 6 weeks bouncing between multiple islands and mainland in SE AK for work 10 years ago and I got the bug. Have not been able to go back yet but it is on my bucket list also.


----------



## brushbuster

Go to Eek! There will be dollies and rainbow there. Also you are really close to bethel, lots of great fishing rivers over there. Kisaralik, kuskokwim, aniak. Dude, you are going to be close to great fishing. You could find some one to motor you up the Kuskokwim to a clear water trib. Catch a flight up to the aniak. Lots of options around bethel


----------



## brushbuster

Besides, village Alaska is pretty neat to experience


----------



## brushbuster

vsmorgantown said:


> Contact Brushbuster with a PM, he is going to Alaska this summer and is doing a back country fishing/camping trip and he was looking for a companion. Plus, he could provide you with some good info as he lived in Alaska for quite some time. Good luck, I love Alaska and cant wait to get back up there!


I'm going up to NW Alaska in 2018, going to be a hell of a trip


----------



## Trout King

Thanks for the replies, I decided to grab 3 friends and we all voted that going to Anchorage and getting a motor home for the trip was what we wanted. We leave August 6th and come back the 19th. Probably acclimate to the area the first day, get provisions for the road and go around the Kenai Peninsula. We intend to hopefully hit some fresh runs of coho, maybe some sockeye, and of course trout. Luckily, another buddy and I have some friends on the Peninsula to point us in the right direction. We plan on getting a Halibut charter just to do it. 

About halfway through we would like to head back north of Anchorage for a few days and get more into the wild. Basically, the whole show is going to be self guided, pull off hopping and find the fish ourselves.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Trout King said:


> Thanks for the replies, I decided to grab 3 friends and we all voted that going to Anchorage and getting a motor home for the trip was what we wanted. We leave August 6th and come back the 19th. Probably acclimate to the area the first day, get provisions for the road and go around the Kenai Peninsula. We intend to hopefully hit some fresh runs of coho, maybe some sockeye, and of course trout. Luckily, another buddy and I have some friends on the Peninsula to point us in the right direction. We plan on getting a Halibut charter just to do it.
> 
> About halfway through we would like to head back north of Anchorage for a few days and get more into the wild. Basically, the whole show is going to be self guided, pull off hopping and find the fish ourselves.


This is exactly what me and my brother did. We rented an RV and drove from Anchorage to Valdez, which is a spectacular drive and I highly recommend it. We met up with a friend of my brothers from Wyoming, who trailered his boat up, and fished coho in Valdez for two days. We then drove back to down to the Kenai Peninsula where we went to Seward and did some fishing there. The trip was incredible and the scenery is unmatched. You're sure to have a great time! 

I must admit, I'm a bit jealous and wish I was doing that same trip again.


----------



## brushbuster

Trout King said:


> Thanks for the replies, I decided to grab 3 friends and we all voted that going to Anchorage and getting a motor home for the trip was what we wanted. We leave August 6th and come back the 19th. Probably acclimate to the area the first day, get provisions for the road and go around the Kenai Peninsula. We intend to hopefully hit some fresh runs of coho, maybe some sockeye, and of course trout. Luckily, another buddy and I have some friends on the Peninsula to point us in the right direction. We plan on getting a Halibut charter just to do it.
> 
> About halfway through we would like to head back north of Anchorage for a few days and get more into the wild. Basically, the whole show is going to be self guided, pull off hopping and find the fish ourselves.


Lots to do north of Anch on the parks hwy. If you got time, drive to talkeetna and take the flagstop train to indian river. Nice way to get away and catch trout.
Or if in Talkeetna hire one of the drop off boat services to take you up to clear creek, great silver fishing action and if you hike up clear creek you get into some good trout fishing.


----------



## Trout King

brushbuster said:


> Lots to do north of Anch on the parks hwy. If you got time, drive to talkeetna and take the flagstop train to indian river. Nice way to get away and catch trout.


I will write that down in my research notes, thank you.


----------



## brushbuster

Trout King said:


> I will write that down in my research notes, thank you.


It requires a little planning with the train schedules, but if you hit it right its spectacular up there.


----------



## brushbuster

if you want to go further north the Denali hwy is awesome, if you do a little hiking you can have fantastic grayling fishing all to yourself. The problem is finding car rentals that will let you drive the road.


----------



## brushbuster

Petersville rd is where I use to live and kroto creek moose creek and peters creek on that road have trout fishing if you do some hiking


----------



## Trout King

brushbuster said:


> Petersville rd is where I use to live and kroto creek moose creek and petersville creek on that road have trout fishing if you do some hiking


I'm all about the hiking and getting to see things off the beaten path.


----------



## brushbuster

Trout King said:


> I'm all about the hiking and getting to see things off the beaten path.


you will see Mt Denali in all its splendor off that rd if its clear out.
Montana creek is a great place to fish out of talkeetna off yoder bridge rd. Hike up a few miles and youll be by yourself and have great trout fishing. You could spend a week on the parks hwy and with a little hiking be all by yourself on several creeks like sheep creek, Montana, goose creek, caswell creek., but with limited time, I would do Montana creek and hike up from yoder bridge and spend the night.


----------



## dhosera

If you guys are wanting to do a charter on the Salt in August I'd honestly forego the Halibut only and do either a combo Halibut/Salmon Charter or better yet a Rockfish/Ling Cod jigging charter. Halibut fishing is not that fun, its actually boring. They reduced the Halibut limit not to 1 any size and 1 under 28" so basically a 10lb fish. Now jigging for huge Lings up to 50lbs and a pile of Rockfish is A TON of fun and they taste every bit as good as Halibut. Never know what you'll pull up off the ocean floor and many a time you get a halibut or 3 doing that as well. Seward lends itself more to the Rockfish/Lingcod Charters where as Homer/Anchor point/Ninilchik does the Salmon/Halibut thing. Checkout my friends over at http://ninilchik.com/ they offer any of the above. You'll speak to Dez and she will put you on the right boat. Tell em Derek from Michigan sent ya.....


----------



## Northernfisher

dhosera said:


> If you guys are wanting to do a charter on the Salt in August I'd honestly forego the Halibut only and do either a combo Halibut/Salmon Charter or better yet a Rockfish/Ling Cod jigging charter. Halibut fishing is not that fun, its actually boring. They reduced the Halibut limit not to 1 any size and 1 under 28" so basically a 10lb fish. Now jigging for huge Lings up to 50lbs and a pile of Rockfish is A TON of fun and they taste every bit as good as Halibut. Never know what you'll pull up off the ocean floor and many a time you get a halibut or 3 doing that as well. Seward lends itself more to the Rockfish/Lingcod Charters where as Homer/Anchor point/Ninilchik does the Salmon/Halibut thing. Checkout my friends over at http://ninilchik.com/ they offer any of the above. You'll speak to Dez and she will put you on the right boat. Tell em Derek from Michigan sent ya.....


Halibut are 1 up to 44 or one over 80 this year. 3 kings - 1 per day.


----------



## tda513

My advice - get this book. This helped me find a lot of water off the beaten path that produced fish.

https://www.amazon.com/Highway-Angl...rd_wg=1Y0wJ&psc=1&refRID=AVS3KX2NTT78S2P0KVXX


----------



## dhosera

They mentioned flying into Anchorage and bombing around the Kenai Penn, so I quoted regs for that general area.......Betting you were thinking southeast AK which I assume they would not be visiting. 


Northernfisher said:


> Halibut are 1 up to 44 or one over 80 this year. 3 kings - 1 per day.


Area 2C (Southeast Alaska)  One fish daily bag limit: Charter vessel anglers may catch and retain one halibut per day.  Reverse slot limit: Retained halibut must be less than or equal to 44 inches or greater than or equal to 80 inches in length. This reverse slot limit allows anglers to keep halibut less than approximately 30 pounds and greater than 208 pounds, after the head and guts have been removed. 

Area 3A (South-central Alaska) 
 Two fish daily bag limit: Charter vessel anglers may catch and retain two halibut per day.  28-inch maximum size limit on one fish: Charter vessel anglers may keep one fish of any size per day and one fish that is no more than 28 inches in length. The 28-inch maximum size limit allows anglers to keep a second fish that weighs approximately 7 pounds, after the head and guts have been removed.  Trip limit: Charter vessels may only take one trip during which charter vessel anglers retain halibut per day. Charter halibut permits may only be used for one charter halibut fishing trip per day during which charter vessel anglers retain halibut.  4-fish annual limit: Charter anglers may catch and retain no more than 4 halibut in a calendar year on charter vessel fishing trips in Area 3A. This annual limit does not apply to halibut caught while fishing without a guide, charter fishing in Area 2C, or halibut caught as GAF. Anglers are required to record halibut caught on charter vessel fishing trips in Area 3A on the back of the fishing license or harvest record card.  Wednesday closure: Charter vessel anglers may not catch and retain halibut (except GAF) on Wednesdays.  Tuesday closure: Charter vessel anglers may not catch and retain halibut (except GAF) on three Tuesdays in 2017: July 18, July 25, and August 1.


----------



## Northernfisher

dhosera said:


> They mentioned flying into Anchorage and bombing around the Kenai Penn, so I quoted regs for that general area.......Betting you were thinking southeast AK which I assume they would not be visiting.
> 
> 
> Area 2C (Southeast Alaska)  One fish daily bag limit: Charter vessel anglers may catch and retain one halibut per day.  Reverse slot limit: Retained halibut must be less than or equal to 44 inches or greater than or equal to 80 inches in length. This reverse slot limit allows anglers to keep halibut less than approximately 30 pounds and greater than 208 pounds, after the head and guts have been removed.
> 
> Area 3A (South-central Alaska)
>  Two fish daily bag limit: Charter vessel anglers may catch and retain two halibut per day.  28-inch maximum size limit on one fish: Charter vessel anglers may keep one fish of any size per day and one fish that is no more than 28 inches in length. The 28-inch maximum size limit allows anglers to keep a second fish that weighs approximately 7 pounds, after the head and guts have been removed.  Trip limit: Charter vessels may only take one trip during which charter vessel anglers retain halibut per day. Charter halibut permits may only be used for one charter halibut fishing trip per day during which charter vessel anglers retain halibut.  4-fish annual limit: Charter anglers may catch and retain no more than 4 halibut in a calendar year on charter vessel fishing trips in Area 3A. This annual limit does not apply to halibut caught while fishing without a guide, charter fishing in Area 2C, or halibut caught as GAF. Anglers are required to record halibut caught on charter vessel fishing trips in Area 3A on the back of the fishing license or harvest record card.  Wednesday closure: Charter vessel anglers may not catch and retain halibut (except GAF) on Wednesdays.  Tuesday closure: Charter vessel anglers may not catch and retain halibut (except GAF) on three Tuesdays in 2017: July 18, July 25, and August 1.


Thanks for clarifying. I am heading up to Sitka this weekend and the charter had just sent me the rules for this year. I guess I missed the zones.

Fishing limits for '17:

King salmon: 1 per day all season, 3 per year

Halibut: 1 per day (under/equal to 44" or equal/over 80")

Silver salmon: 6 per day 

Yelloweye rockfish: 1 per day, 1 per year (catch and release only August 1-21)

Lingcod: 1 per day, 2 per year, (one 30" to 35" slot size, one over 55" trophy)

Pelagic rockfish (black bass): 3 per day 


The halibut size limit is an inch better than it was last year. It means you can keep one halibut per day in the best eating size of up to about 40 pounds, or if you catch an Alaskan barn door halibut in the 275 pound class or better, you'll be able to keep it.


----------



## Trout King

Northernfisher said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I am heading up to Sitka this weekend and the charter had just sent me the rules for this year. I guess I missed the zones.
> 
> Fishing limits for '17:
> 
> King salmon: 1 per day all season, 3 per year
> 
> Halibut: 1 per day (under/equal to 44" or equal/over 80")
> 
> Silver salmon: 6 per day
> 
> Yelloweye rockfish: 1 per day, 1 per year (catch and release only August 1-21)
> 
> Lingcod: 1 per day, 2 per year, (one 30" to 35" slot size, one over 55" trophy)
> 
> Pelagic rockfish (black bass): 3 per day
> 
> 
> The halibut size limit is an inch better than it was last year. It means you can keep one halibut per day in the best eating size of up to about 40 pounds, or if you catch an Alaskan barn door halibut in the 275 pound class or better, you'll be able to keep it.


Good luck


----------



## Northernfisher

It gets light WAY TOO Early up here.


----------



## Trout King

Northernfisher said:


> It gets light WAY TOO Early up here.


More play time.


----------



## 6Speed

I saw some guys doing a budget trip a couple of years back. They flew into Anchorage and rented a UHaul for next to nothing and camped in the back of it. Seemed like a great idea to me for a bare bones trip. Much cheaper than an RV if you're young. I enjoyed rental houses on my trip!


----------



## Abel

dhosera said:


> If you guys are wanting to do a charter on the Salt in August I'd honestly forego the Halibut only and do either a combo Halibut/Salmon Charter or better yet a Rockfish/Ling Cod jigging charter. Halibut fishing is not that fun, its actually boring. They reduced the Halibut limit not to 1 any size and 1 under 28" so basically a 10lb fish. Now jigging for huge Lings up to 50lbs and a pile of Rockfish is A TON of fun and they taste every bit as good as Halibut. Never know what you'll pull up off the ocean floor and many a time you get a halibut or 3 doing that as well. Seward lends itself more to the Rockfish/Lingcod Charters where as Homer/Anchor point/Ninilchik does the Salmon/Halibut thing. Checkout my friends over at http://ninilchik.com/ they offer any of the above. You'll speak to Dez and she will put you on the right boat. Tell em Derek from Michigan sent ya.....


The way most fish halibut, yes, it's boring and miserable, especially in PWS and Cook inlet with the currents and depths they fish. They' send down 5lb cod weights and they still use 400+ foot of line to hit bottom in 250fow. Love it here in Kodiak, 6-10z jig heads mostly and usually fishing about 100'. If the guys want lots of action I'll drift the flats in 180', but still using no more than 12oz jigs. I really like drifting or anchoring on the rock piles and pulling 30-100lbers, they are fun, once they get over 100lbs, eating isn't as good, nor is the fight.


----------



## spendit

First time coming to Alaska fishing - buddies charter friend out of Valdez. Anyway curious the best way to get the fish back to Michigan? Looks like UPS is quit expensive, what have others done in past.


----------



## Northernfisher

spendit said:


> First time coming to Alaska fishing - buddies charter friend out of Valdez. Anyway curious the best way to get the fish back to Michigan? Looks like UPS is quit expensive, what have others done in past.


If you fish with a charter they often clean and flash freeze your fish for you. They then pack in an insulated cardboard box. It is good for about 24 hours.

Most airlines the first bag is about $25, the second $ 45, and the third is $150.

You might want to look at first class on your way home. You will get two or three bags for free.

Bottom line. Carry on going and coming. Check the fish as baggage on the way home. At least this year do not count on kings. I do not know how the Coho will be. Stay here and fish.


----------



## Trout King

spendit said:


> First time coming to Alaska fishing - buddies charter friend out of Valdez. Anyway curious the best way to get the fish back to Michigan? Looks like UPS is quit expensive, what have others done in past.


We have been doing some research and there are a few companies that will dry ice your catch, cooler it and send it back at better rates than UPS.


----------



## Trout King

Northernfisher said:


> If you fish with a charter they often clean and flash freeze your fish for you. They then pack in an insulated cardboard box. It is good for about 24 hours.
> 
> Most airlines the first bag is about $25, the second $ 45, and the third is $150.
> 
> You might want to look at first class on your way home. You will get two or three bags for free.
> 
> Bottom line. Carry on going and coming. Check the fish as baggage on the way home. At least this year do not count on kings. I do not know how the Coho will be. Stay here and fish.


We are hoping for a strong coho run, as that is what we are trying to hit the start of the run. Reports from up there are that this years sockeye run has been phenomenal and we should get the second run while there. If it is slow for us, we are going to do some hike ins for trout. Forunately, I have friends that guide out there that can give me the scoop and honest suggestions if the rivers aren't full of salmon.


----------



## Northernfisher

Trout King said:


> We are hoping for a strong coho run, as that is what we are trying to hit the start of the run. Reports from up there are that this years sockeye run has been phenomenal and we should get the second run while there. If it is slow for us, we are going to do some hike ins for trout. Forunately, I have friends that guide out there that can give me the scoop and honest suggestions if the rivers aren't full of salmon.


I am with you. *If* I go again, I will be river fishing.


----------



## brushbuster

Trout King said:


> We are hoping for a strong coho run, as that is what we are trying to hit the start of the run. Reports from up there are that this years sockeye run has been phenomenal and we should get the second run while there. If it is slow for us, we are going to do some hike ins for trout. Forunately, I have friends that guide out there that can give me the scoop and honest suggestions if the rivers aren't full of salmon.


Silvers on the fly is an absolute blast as well as the lowly chum. When fresh out of the sea its hard to beat the battle a chum salmon offers with fly tackle


----------



## Abel

Sockeye runs in Kodiak have been strong and they just opened the local rivers from 2/day to 5. Lots of fish. Haven't heard much yet from the mainland, Kenai, that fires up here in a week or so with the first run. I suspect they will have a strong run in the Kenai, was already seeing those fish moving through jumping on the north end of Kodiak. This past week saw jumper pink salmon just off shore here from town so they are showing up about 2 weeks early. Kings have been tuff here in Kodiak so far, but Dutch Harbor has fish and they haven't; had Kings in years..go figure. Bottom fishing has been phenomenal, big halibut, limits, big rockfish, shallow water, so far decent weather as well.


----------



## PunyTrout

Trout King said:


> My wife gave me a green light to complete a bucket list item of mine this summer if I can get it planned.


Bump.

Where is the report! We need a report! We want pictures!

What? Are you too busy or _lazy_ to upload a bazillion pictures and craft a few paragraphs about your trip?

Just messing with you buddy.


----------



## vsmorgantown

PunyTrout said:


> Bump.
> ?
> 
> *Just messing with you buddy. *


*
*
I'm not....where the F is the report?!?!?


----------



## Trout King

PunyTrout said:


> Bump.
> 
> Where is the report! We need a report! We want pictures!
> 
> What? Are you too busy or _lazy_ to upload a bazillion pictures and craft a few paragraphs about your trip?
> 
> Just messing with you buddy.


I was going to get to it one of these days. Unfortunately, I lost most of my pictures when I killed another phone at the Susitna and Willow confluence. Maybe tonight after the kids go to bed. I still have some of the pictures I took, but should have known to at least backup my pics I took with my phone. We only took a handful of better pics with real cameras, but mine stayed in the camper the whole trip, hopefully my buddies get them on CD or developed soon.


----------



## brushbuster

Did you hit the silvers? Rainbows? Did you do the flagstop train in Talkeetna? No matter sire you had a great trip overall


----------



## Trout King

brushbuster said:


> Did you hit the silvers? Rainbows? Did you do the flagstop train in Talkeetna? No matter sire you had a great trip overall


I will try to get a report up today.


----------

